# Painting a Pool Enclosure Tarpon Springs Florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A real quick shot of Bill walking across a pool to reach the top section of the enclosure.
Many customers din't realize that their worn out enclosures can be painted.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

The wind must have been calm that day. 
Bagging off an exterior like that can be a real pain if the wind is blowing.

Is Bill using a spray gun extension? 
It's hard to tell by the pic.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Is Bill using a spray gun extension?
> It's hard to tell by the pic.


Is it not enclosed?

I was trying to figure that out too. I thought it was a gun at first but there is no hose line visible so I was thinking an extension pole with a cheater for a brush or a roller.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

tricky project to say the least with the screen still in no less!
It is probably just like painting the pre-finished door frames some buildings use.
Are you using DTM or something along those lines?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Is it not enclosed?


These type of enclosures just have screen to keep the bugs and leaves out.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant tell if the screen is still in or they are painting before re-screening.



Sir Mixalot said:


> The wind must have been calm that day.
> Bagging off an exterior like that can be a real pain if the wind is blowing.


Boy isn't that the truth. I remember it well....especially by the beach!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The screen is still in at this time.The company we recommend for rescreening is coming in to rescreen after we are finished.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do spray these. He might be doing a little touch up with a whizz roller in that picture.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

DTM all the way.Dries fast looks like new!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great Aaron. Man I miss Florida Homes!


----------

